# Installing levels/shelves



## heyxxunloving (Apr 12, 2007)

What have you found most effective when adding levels or shelves in your rat's home? :]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

depends on the cage mostly.

Lets see, i have used those cool dollar store wire corner shelves, covered with stickdown lino tile, I have used mesh cubes that I have attached together and hung from the bars with shower hooks, I have used those little shelves that you stack cans under in your kitchen to utilize the space in your kitchen cupboards.

just bought








in use
my old Superpet when I modified it to get rid of those horrid plastic shelves








mesh shelves hanging








2 corner shelves in the top corners of my used R-695 (the top ramp and shelf were missing, so I got creative)








I used the side of an old cage covered with stickdown lino to make this top level for 2 hagen guineapig cages, but I am sure you could buy hardware cloth and do the same thing.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Im thinking about doing some of those store wire corner shelves also, but right now im just using hammocks...tons of hammocks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> Im thinking about doing some of those store wire corner shelves also, but right now im just using hammocks...tons of hammocks.


rats love to sleep on those corner shelves  Some of my crew used to shove on there as much as they could til one was almost falling off in their sleep 

Best investment for a buck yet.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Man, those corner shelves are awesome. I go to the dollar tree at least every week (last time on Sat.), and I've never seen those!

What's your particular flavor of dollar store there?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I can always make my own though, its pretty easy! Better than buying the ones at the petstores for $10-15. >.<


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i bought this 97 cent storage cube and with zip ties added it to the cage. they love climbing on top of it, or sleeping inside of it (with an old handtowel) 
zip ties are my heros


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> Man, those corner shelves are awesome. I go to the dollar tree at least every week (last time on Sat.), and I've never seen those!
> 
> What's your particular flavor of dollar store there?


Canadian here. I have seen them a few places...Dollarama, and my corner store, etc. Look for a dollar store that has rows and rows of stuff, they usually have them.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, it looks like it's time for a dollar store extravaganza! Apparently we also have Dollar Generals and the Family Dollar store, so hopefully I'll find some of those corner shelves for my FN. That'd be cheaper and easier than building them myself. Yay for chinese child labor!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> Yay for chinese child labor!


I've never seen a statement that can be both hilarious and depressing at the same time before now.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Sardonic, dysphoric humor's the best, in my mind.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, today I made an excursion to all of the dollar stores and the best local thrift store, and did not find any corner shelves. Boo. 

However, I did find fleece throws for $3/each at Family Dollar, and they are large enough to make two FN pan covers + 4-6 hammocks. Also I picked up a low plastic storage bin w/ decorative holes in the sides, which will make a nice undershelf basket for sleeping, once I've cut a hole in the side.

Oh, and I bought a lot of jewelry at thrift that I don't need, but it was 1/2 off! Oye.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Ooo... what colors are the fleece throws? I might have to take a trip to my local Family Dollar store(s)!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Hot pink, bright orange, bright green, and a strong red. They were in the center in a "marked to move" type bin. Ones with patterns were more, like $6.

I also found a nice cloud-patten throw at thrift for $2. I've got enough bedding for the new cage that I can change linens every 3 days and only have to do laundry every 2 weeks. Ahhh... and it cost a total of $14. Woot!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh, and after some searching online, these are the best corner shelves I can find for a somewhat reasonable price. 4.99 each. 

http://www.organizes-it.com/pocorntubshelf.php

I think I'll make my own at that price.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i find the corner shelves for like $4 at walmart. 

i don't know if all hamcock fabrics are going out or just the one by my house, but they are going out business = RIDONKULOUS SALES. just thought i'd mention.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Grr, I hate WalMart, but I might suck it up and go there.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I hate Walmart too  It's like the cess pool of America. I practically shudder the whole time I'm in a Walmart.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, I reluctantly went to WalMart today and I hated the corner shelves they have. They were small, but they weren't very expensive -- 2/$6.

I also checked Fleet Farm's housewares dept., and they didn't have any suitable ones either. However, they did have one of those awesome ferret ball things with all the holes in it for $10, except it was marketed for dogs and had an inflatable ball inside. Their Total Comfort bedding was $6, too, a big difference from PetCo's $13. I love Fleet Farm!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> just bought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I *finally* found these, at Fleet Farm, $6/each.

(Can you tell I go to Fleet Farm a lot?)


----------

